#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 我是新獸>_。(?

## 獠也

在下是獠月，是新獸喔~啾咪~>_。

總之以下。

粗線條嘗試。
據說很ROCK!


毛毛嘗試
我還在尋找適合自己的上色方法。


落書。
茶?咖啡?還是我呢?^q^



無斷轉載者小心親友團的逆襲WWW
完畢。

----------


## 幻貓

新獸？在哪裡？:3〈遭咬

第一張圖
狂野的完美展現〈？
眼神、嘴角及那個舌頭，再加上運用這種粗線條
很喜歡這種風格，拿來當頭像相信會非常適合~

不過這張印象好像有發表過了？

第二張
也許把一些毛蓋過項鍊看起來會自然一點？

毛毛跟陰影對我而言是同等麻煩的東西呢><
要不斷思考光源在哪邊、暗面在哪邊

毛的輪廓這樣感覺有點細碎，這樣上陰影時也會有點麻煩吧？
然後建議可以把毛色對比弄明顯一點，比較看得出毛髮走向


第三張
珍奶一杯謝謝〈喂
眼睛還是挺懾人的，還有那牙齒.....〈抖
手的動作畫得不錯呢，衣領也是

繼續加郵 :Smile:

----------


## 獠也

TO 幻貓

原來第一張回鍋了=DDD
這...算了(欸

蓋過項鍊這點倒是沒想過呢，謝謝建議。W
畫毛的確是我非常需要加強的地方呀。

珍奶來了，一共是2500元謝謝。(不

謝謝讚賞級觀看囉W

----------


## 咖啡

弟一張的表情好帥
一臉玩樂團的感覺ＸＤＤ
飛常喜歡粗線條的感覺
因為我也常用這個技巧
弟二張狼的臉看起來好可愛ＸＤＤ
有點肉肉的說  :Very Happy:

----------

